# Megavideo



## fairlyevenparents (Feb 18, 2010)

Quick question:
Is there a way to watch more then 72 minutes of anime on MEGAVIDEO besides buying a membership on that site?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 18, 2010)

I really doubt it. You should probably look somewhere else for your anime fix.


----------



## granville (Feb 18, 2010)

I've heard there are some bypasses. Some including using a dynamic IP address or rebooting the router and assigning yourself a new address. Also, some say you can let a video load completely (while paused) and then press "work offline" and it will let you view the entire video longer than 72 minutes. I have never gotten ANY of the alleged fixed to work though. Megavideo sucks IMO anyways. Decent quality and all, but it charges people to watch copyrighted video that they don't own themselves. Pretty retarded, considering they host pirated material AND charge for it without owning the rights.


----------



## wyndcrosser (Feb 18, 2010)

usually you can switch the name to megaupload.com with the extension, and download it. Especially if the uploader is a premium member.

Wynd


----------



## WeeBabyDoll (Feb 18, 2010)

I gave up on megavideo many moons ago - you should too.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 18, 2010)

Why would you want to watch it on MegaVideo? There's tons of other anime-streaming sites out there, that don't charge you.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 18, 2010)

Just use a proxy if you want to, but that's a bad solution. Most video sites have anime nowadays. Youtube and Hulu are just two examples. Hell, I'm watching Devil May Cry on Youtube and it works pretty well.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Feb 18, 2010)

I haven't needed to use it recently so it might not work but waiting for the video to load, disconnecting from the internet and then playing usually works. Again I'm sorry if I sound stupid and they've already removed that exploit.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys ill try the work offline thing.


----------



## Hakoda (Feb 19, 2010)

Found a really nice add-on that does this but only for Firefox. Its called Illimitux. (Click Link in Firefox only) What will happen is that whenever it detects a MegaVideo url on a webpage you'll get a cool little pop-up thats looks like this: 







From there you can choose whether you want to Remove the limitation, Disable the popup, or set it to remove limitations automatically (Unbridle Automatically). If you click Remove Limitation or Unbridle Automatically, it will redirect you to the Illimitux site and play the video using their flash player, removing the limitation. 

The difference between Remove Limitation & Unbridle Automatically is that if you click Remove Limitation you will get the popup each time it detects a MegaVideo URL. If you click Unbridle Automatically, it will automatically redirect you each time it detects a MegaVideo URL.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Feb 19, 2010)

jonjon95 said:
			
		

> Found a really nice add-on that does this but only for Firefox. Its called Illimitux. (Click Link in Firefox only) What will happen is that whenever it detects a MegaVideo url on a webpage you'll get a cool little pop-up thats looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks that's really cool.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 19, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Just use a proxy if you want to, but that's a bad solution. Most video sites have anime nowadays. Youtube and Hulu are just two examples. Hell, I'm watching Devil May Cry on Youtube and it works pretty well.


There's a DMC anime?


----------



## mew512 (Feb 19, 2010)

let it all buffer then change your settings to work offline haven't tried it but its said to work


----------



## Raika (Feb 19, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's pretty awesome. With all the hacking and slashing and blood and stuff.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 19, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Hoverlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, I just saw an episode, it's awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for mentioning it Guild!


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 19, 2010)

Anime is so annoying and boring lolz, but yes, that Work Offline thing should work. I did it before when I was watching Family Guy episodes.


----------



## Cermage (Feb 23, 2010)

or you could just look for those encoded mkv's that are 60mb. they're floating around everywhere, beats quality and is usually a smaller download all up.


----------

